# Leering skeleton on tombstone



## steveshauntedyard

I saw this prop on the Florida haunters group website a few years ago. I new I would make one eventually. We finally I got around to it.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I like that prop. Simple idea and a lot of possibilities to customize it.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Damn it why have I forgotten how to embed a Youtube video AHHHHHH!


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Devils Chariot said:


> I like that prop. Simple idea and a lot of possibilities to customize it.


I'm going to pay you some homage to the cauldron creep. I'll be posting the finished version if that here soon. As soon as I can remember how to Youtube vids


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let me try:






I'm watching the video now and totally loving how clever the design is, plus he's so cool in his movements.


----------



## RoxyBlue

P.S. Your daughters are adorable

"He's so cool - I'm starin' at him a lot lately" - LOL


----------



## madmomma

Very cool. Love the movement. How is it connected for motion; can't seem to tell by the cord.


----------



## jaege

Man, I  love that. I will be "borrowing" your idea. I love to use bluckies for various animated props, and this one is really cool.


----------



## Great Pumpkin

awesome


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Love it. Smartly built as well.


----------



## Spooky1

Cool prop. I think I'll be adding this one to my to do list.


----------



## beelce

Such a COOL prop....!


----------



## mickkell

thats another for my to-do list,phooey
nice work!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Dang it!!!! Another added to my list too! 
So many cool props, such little time. Aaaarrrggghhhhh


----------



## kprimm

I also want to give you a great compliment. This is a very cool prop and I would like to make on e as well. You did a great job on this and the extra work you did was well worth it. Once again, great job on a very cool prop.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

madmomma said:


> Very cool. Love the movement. How is it connected for motion; can't seem to tell by the cord.


This video shows the movement inside better


----------



## smileyface4u23

Love it! Very nice!


----------



## DarkLore

Looks great Steve. You've done some really extensive stuff. But I think this is your best work. The pose is perfect.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

fantastic! Love it!!


----------



## TNBrad

oh yeah this rocks


----------



## madmomma

Thanks for the video! It helps a lot. This is definitely on my wish list for this year! (now if I can only find some inexpenive Bucky's!) Great job.


----------



## wdGoof

Great job.

Now I have another project to add to my wish list!


----------



## wdGoof

Great job.

Now I have another project to add to my wish list!


----------



## fontgeek

Steve, a couple of questions.
What kind of motor are you using to drive this creature?
How hold do you leave it on for during your haunt?
Have you had an issue with heat with the motor?

I was thinking that a rotisserie from a barbecue would do well for this kind of thing, it's made to handle rotating the bulk and weight, and it's mmade to take the heat from the barbecue itself.


----------



## Scarypumpkinpie

I love this! I also wonder how long it would be safe to leave it running. Though I am not doing a cemetery scene, I could have it sitting on something else besides a headstone, such as a stump or rock made out of foam.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Looks great, Steve. Good job.


----------



## fontgeek

This would be cool sitting upon a brick pillar at the gate to a haunt.
Even a simpler version, like the head and or upper body of gargoyles on top of pillars that support the gates to a haunt


----------



## TNBrad

I REALLY LIKE THIS PROJECT 
I was inspired to do this 3D image
Hope you like it. You did a great job on your prop. 

image removed by request


thanks for sharing


----------



## TNBrad

image removed by request

Here is an updated illustration
I'm looking forward to your next update too


----------



## madmomma

Great illustration TNBrad! Ideally suits Steve's prop..cool.


----------



## TNBrad

Thanks Madmomma
I sometime use my 3D stuff to work out design and setting
And this was a great project to work on.
The large one has many things to find. My love said I was putting too much into it.
But we all know, it's about the details LOL.

*leonardo da vinci* was noted for having once said "Art is never finished... just abandoned"


----------



## kprimm

That art is awesome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Animated skeleton prop on a tombstone for your Halloween graveyard decorating - How could this get any better! Great job thanks!


----------



## fick209

This is just cool as hell!!!! Thank you for the videos, very helpful!!!


----------



## mickkell

Nice MANNERS on that video.When i saw that part I shut it off.How RUDE!


----------



## fontgeek

He's great, I was just thinking that something like this would be great on top of a large haunt sign. The motion and the light would help attract attention, and the dangling legs could ether be posed to not obstruct the sign, or the sign artwork could be done to work around the legs.
My only real areas of concern would be how the bent PVC pipe, and the areas of the PVC that are covered/supported by the metal brackets would hold up with the wear and tear of long term usage.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Steve, this prop is super cool! I love the animation and the whole look of him sitting on the tombstone. What a fantastic creation. Thanks for sharing and for posting so many instructions, it is an excellent "how to" guide and will help a lot of haunters. I will have to try to create my own leering skellie for myself using one of my Walgreen skellies and when I do I will post a picture. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## TNBrad

Book cover inspired


image remove by request


----------



## kprimm

That is so Awesome!


----------



## TNBrad

Thank you


----------



## Acid PopTart

Nicely done! I agree, the way he moves really sells it. I think I'll try to do something similar in my haunted carnivale display this year. I love how you kept saying not to overthink it, it's really simple and I'm staring at it like it's rocket science. Fingers crossed. Again, well done!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

Thanks a lot, Steve! As if I'm not already overwhelmed with unfinished props, I find this thread of your awesome, kick-ass prop that I simply must build. :rolleyeton: 

I like Fontgeeks idea of having him sitting on top of a cemetery gate pillar. He would really compliment my cauldron creep. :cooleton:


----------



## Spooky1

Looks great. This is one on my propbuild to do list too.


----------



## Fright Boy

OH Jeez, this is Great!! I had a skeleton break in half at the spine and I have been wondering what I should do with it. Well, now I know. I am totally going to steal this from you. LOL 
And good job with the video. You didn't just show it off, you showed us how it's accomplished.


----------

